

How the Apple iPad Was Dreamed Up - in 1988 - pier0
http://www.pcworld.com/article/196367/how_the_apple_ipad_was_dreamed_up_in_1988.html

======
melling
Didn't Alan Kay dream it up a couple of decades before that?

